# Best fight scene?



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't have one in mind myself, but I'd like to hear what fight scenes from books, movies, and TV you think are best.

For comedy, Princess Bride's Dread Pirate Roberts vs. Inigo is great.

For comedy-drama, I like Jackie Chan (Jon Wan?) vs. the villains in Shanghai Knights.  True, not the most over the top fights Chan has done, but the drama was very appealing.

For choreography, if you've ever seen the episode of the Highlander series called Duende, the Spanish fencing duel in there is great.  Here, look at this:  http://www.higginssword.org/guild/demo/muse/rapier/


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 2, 2004)

Rocky.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 2, 2004)

Le Bossu (On Guard) has some excellent duels.

The fights in Matrix I will always be some of my favorites.

Aragorn against Lurtz in Fellowship almost always leaves me breathless.

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon's fight scenes are wonderful; especially the two fights between the women (names elude me).

Some more I can't think of right now...


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 2, 2004)

Any fight scene by Kurasawa, or with samurai.
The kensai duel in Seven Samurai, and the fight at the end.
Yojimbo's fights cuz he's so calm and collected.
In the Hunted with Christopher Lambert, the samurai fighting the ninjas on the train, and at the end of the movie.
Samurai Jack fighting robots anytime.
Kill Bill's Yakuza fight, and the fight with Lucy in the snow.
Crouching Tiger fight in the bar.

The East does close fighting (swords, kung fu) so much better than in the west.

For gun battles:
Equillibrium - Gun Fu.
Saving Private Ryan - First thirty minutes.
Matrix - Getting in the tower to save Morpheus.


----------



## Laurel (Dec 2, 2004)

Funniest: Yoda 



but it could have been so much cooler


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Dec 2, 2004)

Jackie Chan vs. Ken Lo and Ho sung Pak at the end of Drunken Master 2
Jackie Chan vs Benny "the Jet"  Urquidez at the end of Wheels on Meals
Jet Li vs Donnie Yen in Once upon a Time in China II 
Sammo Hung and Lam Ching Ying training Yuen Biao in Wing Chunin the Prodigal Son 
Possessed Sammo (Monkey Fist) vs Possessed henchman (Ring Fighter) at the end of Encounters of the Spooky kind. 
Sammo vs Li Hoi San at the end of Magnificent Butcher
Jet Li vs Billy Chow at the end of Fist of Legend

Kuo Chui and Cheng Sheng vs. Lu Feng in the climax of Magnificent Ruffians
Kuo Chui and Cheng Sheng vs. Lu Feng and his gang in the climax of Masked Avengers 
Gordon Lui vs. Lo Lieh at the climax of Fists of the White Lotus
Hsiao Hou and Liu Chia-Liang vs Lo Lieh at the climax of Mad Monkey Kung Fu


Stewart Granger vs. Mel ferrer at the climax of Scaramouche. 
John McClaine vs. Carl at the end of DIe Hard
Neo vs Agent Smith in the Matrix
Neo vs. The Merovingians henchmen in The Matrix Reloaded. I know that people love the Burly Brawl, but for my money THIS is the better fight. The use of the enviornment, multiple weapons and multiple opponents who were actually able to press Neo made this one the fight to watch.
Mel Gibson vs. Gary Busey at the end of Lethal Weapon.

There are lot more but none of them are coming to mind right now...

I know people complain about cheoreogrphed fights in movies. Which is just as dumb as complaining about the fact that a movie has a SCRIPT. Anyone whose a trained fighter or martial artist can look at just about any movie that has fight cheorography and tell that it's cheorographed. Punches and kicks are over extended, blows that look like they  would be devistating actually have very little or no power behind them, etc. Personally I love a well cheorographed fight, I like the movement and the flow of the participants if it's well done it's very entertaining. If people want real fights they should watch UFC, PRIDE and maybe boxing.


----------



## Swoop109 (Dec 2, 2004)

For pure, straight, beating the crap out of each other, no fight is better then the alley brawl from John Carpenter's _They Live_.
No fancy martial arts moves, no super heroic recoveries, no highly skilled combat trained veterans. Just two guys doing the best with whatever is on hand and trying to put as much hurt as possible on the other guy.


----------



## Caius (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah the Gun Kata in Equilibrium was cool.
The Bride vs O'ren
Nameless vs Sky from Hero
I enjoyed Obi wan/Qui Gon vs Darth Maul


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Dec 2, 2004)

Swoop109 said:
			
		

> For pure, straight, beating the crap out of each other, no fight is better then the alley brawl from John Carpenter's _They Live_.
> No fancy martial arts moves, no super heroic recoveries, no highly skilled combat trained veterans. Just two guys doing the best with whatever is on hand and trying to put as much hurt as possible on the other guy.




I disagree. 

See the fight between Pvt Mellish and the german soldier near the end of Saving Private Ryan. No Wrestlemania moves, no BS, just two guys trying to kill each other and two guys trying to survive. 

I mean come on youre talking about no fancy martial arts moves, but a SUPLEX?


----------



## drnuncheon (Dec 2, 2004)

Drunken Master 2/Legend of Drunken Master, the fight in the tea-house against the axe gang.

 The lobby scene from the Matrix.

 Crazy 88's from Kill Bill.

 ...clearly I like the 'outnumbered heros against a horde of mooks' scenes.

 Oh, and as for funniest: Danny Kaye vs. Basil Rathbone in _The Court Jester_.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 2, 2004)

Inigo vs. Westley in Princess Bride; the fight in the dojo in Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon; Meier Link's fights against D, Tommy Lee Jones' knife-fight with Benicio del Toro in the end of Hunted, and probably some others I can't think of right now.

EDIT: 







> Oh, and as for funniest: Danny Kaye vs. Basil Rathbone in The Court Jester.




Yes! I haven't seen that movie about forever, that scene was awesome!


----------



## reddist (Dec 2, 2004)

I saw one just last night I was very impressed with... there is a scene in the middle of the first Bourne movie..Bourne Identity.... when they get back to his apartment and that guy with the SMG busts in through the window.  Once they get to the HtH, I think that fight has some awesome energy. Two men clearly intent on killing each other and nothing is going to stop them.

-Reddist


----------



## Thetford (Dec 2, 2004)

The final fight scene in Enter the Dragon With Bruce Lee. Can't beat the mirrored room.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Dec 2, 2004)

A few from Deadly China Hero aka Last Hero in China with Jet Li as Wong Fei Hong.

Wong Fei Hong's apprentices vs the High Priest
Wong Fei Hong vs the High Priest
Centipede Fu (Gordon Liu and bad guys) vs Chicken Fu (Jet Li)
Final fight between Gordon Liu and Jet Li

From Kiss of the Dragon:
Jet Li vs the martial arts class
Final fight between the twins and Jet Li (in the cubefarm)

Oh and 3 gunfights from Hard Boiled
the tearoom shootout
the chopshop shootout
the hospital shootout (my fave)


----------



## Berandor (Dec 2, 2004)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Drunken Master 2/Legend of Drunken Master, the fight in the tea-house against the axe gang.
> 
> The lobby scene from the Matrix.
> 
> ...



 "And now, I will kill you like *snap*" 

Great, great movie!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm fond of the fight between John Cusack and Benny the Jet in Grosse Pointe Blank.

The gun-fu duel in Wesley Snipes' Art of War.

And, of course, the gunfight between Blondie, Angel Eyes, and Tuco at the end of The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly...

-Hyp.


----------



## thatdarncat (Dec 2, 2004)

Any fight from Kill Bill 1, but especially the Bride vs Yoko and the Bride vs O-Ren
Any fight from Kill Bill v2, but espeically the fight with Elle in the trailer and the fight with Bill at the end. 
The final fight from Legend of Drunken Master
Nameless vs Sky in Hero
The final fight from Iron Monkey

And just for fun: the "Girlfriends make good weapons" fight from Romeo Must Die.


----------



## MetalBard (Dec 2, 2004)

*Best fights off the top of my head*

Well...  the one that I've always loved has been the final fight in Rob Roy between Liam Neeson and Tim Roth.  It's always been an inspiration for me when I think of sword-fighting in D&D, especially when there are always so many disparate styles in the game-world.

Any fight-scene from the Bourne Identity/Supremacy.  That one scene involving a pen in the first movie was great, especially Franka Potente's subsequent reaction.

The final fight scene at the end of the Fellowship of the Ring is always great, not just Aragorn and Lurtz, but also Boromir's fall and of course the very beginning when Aragorn starts with the bad ass salute...

Can't think of any others at the moment.  Most of the fight scenes from movies like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, Hero, The Matrix (let us never speak of the trilogy), and others are all excellent eye-candy and visual-choreography, but they've never drawn me in so viscerally as the fight scenes I've mentioned above.


----------



## ghettognome (Dec 2, 2004)

I have seen a lot of cool fight scenes, and a lot of the good ones were already mentioned.
One of my favorites was in X2 in the beginning with nightcrawler. It was so perfectly done.


----------



## Pielorinho (Dec 2, 2004)

For my money, the funniest fight on film involves a sword-wielding villain and Indiana Jones.

Daniel


----------



## Particle_Man (Dec 2, 2004)

Best one-sided fight scene: Darth Vader vs. Luke Skywalker in The Empire Strikes Back.

Cool fight scene: Sinbad vs. the claymation skeleton in The Seven Voyages of Sinbad (I think)


----------



## takyris (Dec 2, 2004)

Wasn't personally all that jazzed by the fight scenes in The Matrix. I think the movie did a good job of establishing rules and then sticking to them -- there was a definite style with which people fought, and they didn't deviate from that, and that was good. I just never felt any real sense of gripping excitement from the fight scenes themselves. They looked a bit too much like actors who had learned how to perform moves by rote. In Phantom Menace, they were, in fact, actors who had learned how to perform moves by rote, but they were allowed to emote, and they looekd interested in hitting each other, even if some of the moves were more cinematic than efficient.

(Which really isn't a slam.  I don't go watch an action movie looking for efficient fighting. I'm looking for entertainment.  And that's cinematic.)

Beyond that, agree with a lot of folks. I'd add that I enjoyed the fights in Pirates of the Carribean quite a bit -- flashy, fun, well edited.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 2, 2004)

The big sword duel in the Musketeer was fun, as were both duels in Pirates of the Carribean. Anything involving violence and the world Equilibrium is gold. And all the Boondock Saint hit jobs were astounding.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Dec 3, 2004)

MetalBard said:
			
		

> Any fight-scene from the Bourne Identity/Supremacy.  That one scene involving a pen in the first movie was great, especially Franka Potente's subsequent reaction.



Yeah, that one is pretty awesome...

How about the "intense" shootout that Johnny Knoxville has at the end of Walking Tall...(Ha, Floyd...I beat you to it!)

That fight is hilarious...he clearly has no idea what he's doing, and I love it.

I don't think any fight will ever top the battle of Amon Hen in FOTR, however.  It's so well done all the way through and I find myself short of breath every time by the time Aragorn beheads Lurtz...

Simply amazing.


----------



## Man-thing (Dec 3, 2004)

Best Choreography and fight scence to Queen:

Shawn and his band of misfits against the zombie bartender while "Don't Stop Me Now" by Queen plays on the jukebox in...

"Shawn of the Dead"


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Dec 3, 2004)

Man-thing said:
			
		

> Best Choreography and fight scence to Queen:
> 
> Shawn and his band of misfits against the zombie bartender while "Don't Stop Me Now" by Queen plays on the jukebox in...
> 
> "Shawn of the Dead"



hehehe...


----------



## KenM (Dec 3, 2004)

I can't belive no one has mentioned this one yet:

   Ripley vs. Alien Queen in Aliens. 

 Best comic fight:

   Austin Powers vs. Mini-Me in Goldmember.


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Dec 3, 2004)

All combats with Jet li in "Hero".

_________________
The Wizard


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 3, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> How about the "intense" shootout that Johnny Knoxville has at the end of Walking Tall...(Ha, Floyd...I beat you to it!)



I'll "it" you.


----------



## CrusaderX (Dec 3, 2004)

For all the criticism the movie gets, the Qui-Gon/Obi-Wan vs. Darth Maul at the end of The Phantom Menace is quite cool.

As mentioned above, Samurai Jack features tons of excellent fights.

Eowyn vs. The Witch King wasn't a long-lasting fight, but it was one of the few that made me cheer out loud.  Boromir's last stand was emotionally powerful as well.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll always have a weak spot for films that at least try to put an authentic rub on sword fights. That being said some of the better bits:

*The Mark of Zorro* - Basil Rathbone & Tyrone Powers, nuff said.
*
The Four Musketeers* - D'Artagnan and the Comte de Rochefort

*Rob Roy* - The final duel with Roth & Neeson.

*13th Warrior* - The Holmgang

Pretty much anything with Mifune, but if I had to pick one it would be the final duel from *Sanjuro*.

...and my personal favorite by far:
*
The Duelists *- The saber duel in the basement (although all of the fights in this film are excellent).



			
				CrusaderX said:
			
		

> For all the criticism the movie gets, the Qui-Gon/Obi-Wan vs. Darth Maul at the end of The Phantom Menace is quite cool.




This is Lucas's one bit of absolute brilliance in the prequels so far....the pacing and the soundtrack are stunning.


----------



## Pants (Dec 3, 2004)

Best Fight Scenes (movies):
Saruman vs Gandalf in FotR
Aragorn vs Lurtz in FotR
Gandalf vs the Balrog in FotR
The Bride vs the Crazy 88 in Kill Bill Vol 1
Elle Driver vs the Bride in Kill Bill Vol 2
Spidey vs Doc Ock on the train in Spiderman 2
Luke vs Vader in Empire Strikes Back
Qui-Gon Jinn and Obi-Wan vs Darth Maul in Phantom Menace
The Bank Heist Scene in Heat
Gutts vs the One Hundred Soldiers in Berserk
Inigo vs Wesley in The Princess Bride

Best Fight Scenes (books):
Oberyn 'The Red Viper' Martell vs Gregor 'The Mountain' Clegane in A Storm of Swords by GRRM
Bronn vs Ser Vardis in A Game of Thrones by GRRM
The Weaver vs the Slake Moths in Perdido Street Station by China Mieville
Rand al'Thor vs Rhavin in Fires of Heaven by Robert Jordan
Drizzt vs Artemis Entreri in the sewers of Calimshan in The Halfling's Gem by RA Salvatore
Icarium vs Karsa Orlong in House of Chains by Steven Erikson - Funniest line 'The bastard broke my sword...'


----------



## BadMojo (Dec 3, 2004)

Pants said:
			
		

> Best Fight Scenes (books):
> Oberyn 'The Red Viper' Martell vs Gregor 'The Mountain' Clegane in A Storm of Swords by GRRM




That was an awesome fight scene.  So intense and brutal.

As for movies, I have to go with the fight between Neo and the Merovingian's henchmen in Matrix: Reloaded, just for the eye candy of it all.  Beautiful backdrop, cool weapons, great music.

I also like the fight between The Bride and O'Ren in Kill Bill.  Also a beautiful scene visually, but MUCH more emotionally charged than the Matrix scene.

I also agree 100% with the poster to mentioned both Bourne movies.  The fight scenes really boil things down to two guys who will do anything to stay alive and take out the other guy.  It's not pretty, but it sure is exciting!


----------



## reanjr (Dec 3, 2004)

Post-bankheist shootout in Heat.


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 3, 2004)

The Ninja Attack in Last Samurai was great, as was the ending battle. 

To go the other way, the couple fights in Ready to Rumble had some damn funny moments too.

And of course there's the epic clash of titans...Bob Barker and Happy Gilmore.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 3, 2004)

One excellent fight scene that really stands out in my mind is the final one in Equilibrium; never seen a gun fight quite like that one...


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 3, 2004)

Man-thing said:
			
		

> Best Choreography and fight scence to Queen:
> 
> Shawn and his band of misfits against the zombie bartender while "Don't Stop Me Now" by Queen plays on the jukebox in...
> 
> "Shawn of the Dead"



I thought that that scene was basically copied from Clockwork Orange?


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 3, 2004)

Man-thing said:
			
		

> Best Choreography and fight scence to Queen:
> 
> Shawn and his band of misfits against the zombie bartender while "Don't Stop Me Now" by Queen plays on the jukebox in...
> 
> "Shawn of the Dead"




Yeah. Almost as good as the time a friend of mine wrote out all the lyrics to "Bohemian Rhapsody" on a physics test.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 3, 2004)

If we are going to include books, then using my above criteria there is _only_ one choice:
*
Glory Road* by Robert Heinlein - The duel between Oscar Gordon (the protaganist) & Cyrano de Bergerac is hands down the best sword fight _ever_ put to paper.

An honorable mention goes to the meeting between Cyrano de Bergerac & Sir Richard Francis Burton in Farmer's *The Magic Labyrinth* (the fourth book of his Riverworld series).


----------



## David Howery (Dec 3, 2004)

for best sword fight, I also like the one in "Rob Roy"... the two look like they hate each other immensely, and it looks real.
for best gun fight.... the OK Corral shootout in "Tombstone", or the big showdown in "Open Range" are both pretty brutal....


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 3, 2004)

The gunfight at the end of _True Romance_.  The hit at the beginning of the _Professional_.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 3, 2004)

As far as just making me cringe, the one scene in Fight Club when Edward Norton is beating the crap out of that angel face guy (do they mention his name  at all?) that scene is brutal.
As far as just plain awsome, anything from the "lost footage" of Bruce Lee's Game of Death is really good. Not the theatrical release, but the stuff they shot but never used, because Bruce Lee died and nobody else knew what to do...


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 4, 2004)

The scene in "Black Magic M-66" where the two combat androids tear through a Special forces unit. The end of the OVA as well as the over heating android persues the reporter and prof's daughter through the skyscraper. In a race to see if it will shut down or kill them first.

The end of "The Dirty Pair Movie". The little musical riff leading to the storm breaking as the Dirty Pair are fully loaded and armed just as all hell breaks out with monsters crawling all over the place. Mayhem at it's best.

Project A-ko - The dual between A-ko and B-ko as Captain "Her"lock's ship and forces shows up to rescue the princess. One of the few really jaw dropping scenes I've ever seen involving A-ko and a really heavy missile bombardment.

Max Vs Miriya in either the TV show or the '84 movie, one of the all time great mecha battles. 

Babylon 5 - The Earthforces attack B5 in Season 3. Very intense battle. When the crippled Starfury is spiralling in towards the bridge of B5, I was about ready to dive behind the couch. 

The Psychic battle at the end of "Dark City". Gives me great hope for the inevitable Akira movie.


----------



## Starman (Dec 4, 2004)

Lots of good fights mentioned here. I'll add:

Any of the Enterprise vs. Reliant battles in Star Trek II
Mat Cauthon vs. Gawyn Trakand and Galad Damodred in The Dragon Reborn
Hector vs. Achilles in Troy
The church shootout at the end of The Killer

Starman (knows he's forgetting some other really cool fights)


----------



## Ferret (Dec 4, 2004)

I must second the X2 fight scene, I wouldn't have called it a fight though.... 

I really liked the fight at the end of TPB, "My name is Inigo Montano, you killed my father; Prepare to die.". But that might come under best line, or best then scene then a real fight....

There are some fight scenes I really enjoyed, but I can't rememberr the name of any of then. Both are from martial arts movies, the first is a fight scene in a circus (I think) on stilts. It was amazing, flips, kicks the lot, but on stilts! The other is in a towl lined with shadows and white sheets, the enevitable happens andthey play the hiding game. One in white the other in black.


Samurai jack has loads of brilliant scenes, I can't mention just the one though.


----------



## RichCsigs (Dec 4, 2004)

For a good comedy fight, I like the fight between Wayne and Judith in Saving Silverman.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 4, 2004)

Deckard vs. Pris and Deckard vs. Roy Batty in Blade Runner.

 RotJ: Luke is hiding in the throne room from Vader, and Vader starts taunting him and telling him how he'll turn Leia.  From the shot when Luke ignites his lightsaber and screams, that's about the most emotionally resonant fight scene ever.

 Spike vs. Vincent on the faux-Eiffel Tower at the end of Cowboy Bebop: Knockin on Heaven's Door.

 On the small screen: Buffy vs. Faith at the end of Season Three, and then the battle with the mayor in the season finale.


----------



## D+1 (Dec 4, 2004)

What do you mean by "best"?  Best in what way?

I'll second the bank heist in "Heat"

Some that haven't been mentioned yet:
Gratuitous automatic weapons fire - "Predator" when Mac empties the minigun and then everyone joins in.
McCloud vs. the Kurgon in "Highlander"
Fisticuffs - Indy vs. the big German mechanic in "Raiders of the Lost Ark"
The Magus vs. Vermithrax in "Dragonslayer".
"Blackhawk Down" - pretty much the whole friggin' movie.
Luke vs. Vader in "Return of the Jedi".  When he's got Vader down Luke is virtually in a berserk rage, just BEATING on his lightsaber.  Then when he cuts off his hand and has him at his mercy that LOOK on Luke's face is _perfect_.  Right there, for that brief moment Luke is ON THE EDGE of giving in to the dark side and simply killing Vader as he has wanted to do for so long now...  The music is perfect too.


----------



## DMH (Dec 4, 2004)

I second the scene in They Live.

Spike beating the pulp out of Angel over the Mt. Dew.

I wouldn't really call it a fight, but in B5, when the Narns killed the Centauri lord to a hymn. Several space battle scenes were also quite good.

The end of Wrath of Kahn.


----------



## Elemental (Dec 5, 2004)

Blade vs Nomak at the end of _Blade 2_ holds a special place for me, because it was the first fight scene I saw where I could plausibly believe that these were two people with superhuman strength and endurance, going all-out to destroy each other and destroying most of the room in the process. 

The fight sequence in and around on the hospital in _Hard Boiled_, especially the moment where the combatants are pointing weapons at each other, but neither shoots because of the huddle of civilians in the middle....and then they both, very slowly put their weapons down.

The Parr family and Frozone verses the giant battle robot at the end of _The Incredibles._


----------



## Acid_crash (Dec 5, 2004)

my favorites...

Darth Maul vs. Obi/Qui Gon in Episode I (too short, but so awesome).

Any Gun Fu scene in Equilibrium (blows my mind away, and to me, puts the Matrix to shame)...  Especially his first against the other soldiers when the lighting lets us see him in action, and at the end while outnumbered 40 to 1, and then against the pretender person (his leader).  Talk about amazing.

Jet Li vs. anybody in Fist of Legend (especially when he faught Blind, and against the general).

Jet Li vs. former friend in Twin Warriors (the one he uses Tai Chi, omg that was just awesome).

Jacki Chan in Who Am I? against the two at the end on the rooftop.  The one on one fights are just too good to miss.

Matrix Reload Lobby Fight...really good.

Matrix Reloaded Traffic scene...I really like it.

in books:
The Last Command by Timothy Zahn, where Luke Skywalker fights his clone.  That was so unexpected.

Drizzt vs. Artemis in any FR novel in which they fight...he does an awesome job in their rivalry.


----------



## RichCsigs (Dec 5, 2004)

Elektra vs. Bullseye from Daredevil #181.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 5, 2004)

Pretty much any scene from Trigun, especially when Vash is panicking.


----------



## ohGr (Dec 5, 2004)

I'll third the fight from _They Live_; just pure street brawlin' at its finest.

I'll also third the bank heist shoot-out from _Heat_ and submit the final shoot-out between DeNiro and Pacino at the very end as well; both were very dramatic and intense.

The mother of all shoot-outs for my money, however, is the saloon gunfight at the end of _Unforgiven_.


----------



## Felix (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm going to go literary here...

*Intensity:* Dune
Knife fight between Paul Atredies and the irritable fremen when Paul and Lady Jessica first meet them.

*Cleverness:* Reaper Man
Fight between DEATH and Death's replacement.

*Scared Shootless:* It
The two young boys fight the werewolf in the basement of the evil house.

*Heartbreaking:* "Romeo and Juliet"
Mercutio dies, with a curse for Romeo on his lips.

*Fighting Inevitability:* The Scottish Play
MacBeth still fights MacDuff, even after Brinam Wood to Dunsinane(sp?) has come.

*Hell Breaking Loose:* Shogun
Osaka castle, when the ninja crawl out of the woodwork to kill Toranaga's people.

*Understanding of Tactical Thinking:* Fall of Hyperion
Fedman Kassad vs the Shrike in the Valley of the Tombs.

*Defeat from the Jaws of Victory:* Storm of Swords
"The Red Viper" vs "The Mountain" Clegane.

*The Author Must Feel Very Strongly About This Subject:* Les Miserables
Victor Hugo's 54-page treatment of the battle of Waterloo.

*Historicaltude:* The Killer Angels
The assualt on Little Roundtop.

*David v Goliath:* Ender's Game
Bonzo Madrid and his gang corner Ender in the shower.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 5, 2004)

All the fight scenes in the Incredibles

Any fight between Sabretooth and Wolverine.

I liked the sword play and mass battles in Deed of Paksenarrion by Elizabeth Moon.

Anytime Apocalypse goes at the X-Men

Proteus vs Wolverine (I love Wolvie's breakdown, it warmed my cockles)

Spiderman vs Doc Ock in Spiderman 2

Superman vs Lobo

Darkseid Vs Superman in The Adventures of Superman

When Leto II fights the Fremen guards and his subsequent fight against Alia

Paul Atreides vs Feyd-Rautha

Anytime in graphic novels when Warmachine wails on groups of baddies

Any Jet Li fight scene, they are just awesome

The one Superman movie where Lex Luthor made that super powered guy who fed off of solar energy (can't recall what he was called)  those fight scenes between the two were pretty cool

Those are just a few that my reaction was:  "Man, that was so totally cool!."


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 6, 2004)

> Cleverness: Reaper Man
> Fight between DEATH and Death's replacement.




NO CROWN...
ONLY THE HARVEST

Ooooooh, that was cool.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2004)

The Matrix - when they raid the police station in bullet time. That was pretty cool! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Lady Mer (Dec 6, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> Reaper Man
> Fight between DEATH and Death's replacement.




Well, if we want to bring Discworld into it, I've always liked Granny vs. the vampyres and Mort vs. Death.

I'll mention Miles Vokorsogian's courtship of Ekaterina. While not technically a fight scene, it certainly was... martial.


----------



## shilsen (Dec 6, 2004)

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> Well, if we want to bring Discworld into it, I've always liked Granny vs. the vampyres and Mort vs. Death.




Few more from Discworld (which has incredible fight scenes even if they're usually very short), in completely random order:

The battle against the king golem in Feet of Clay 

Vimes vs. Wolf(gang) in The Fifth Elephant

Susan (and then Death) vs. the Auditors in Hogfather 

The Apocralypse in Thief of Time


----------



## Grizpapa (Dec 6, 2004)

Rocky vs Lang II in Rocky III.
Street Fight at the beginning of Big Trouble in Little China.
Frank Dux vs Chun Li in Bloodsport.
Final Battle in Army of Darkness.
Robin vs the Sheriff in the Erol Flynn version.
vs the Russian Migs in Top Gun.
Conan, Subotai and the wizard vs. Doom's hechmen in the Ruins.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 6, 2004)

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> I'll mention Miles Vokorsogian's courtship of Ekaterina. While not technically a fight scene, it certainly was... martial.




"Ah, as I understand it, it's a secret from _her_."
"Wait, what?"

Chapter 9 of _A Civil Campaign_ is my all-time favourite chapter of any book ever 

-Hyp.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 6, 2004)

Two movie scenes I don't think I saw mentioned:

- The Fellowship vs. the orcs of Moria, in Balin's tomb, in "Fellowship of the Ring."  When I first saw this scene, the thought in the back of my head was, "this is what a D&D melee must look like!"

- Ripley, in the Caterpillar load-lifter gear, vs. the Alien Queen at the end of "Aliens".  I haven't seen this one in a long time, but I remember it being a great climax to a tense movie.


----------



## MetalBard (Dec 6, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> *Rob Roy* - The final duel with Roth & Neeson.






			
				David Howery said:
			
		

> for best sword fight, I also like the one in "Rob Roy"... the two look like they hate each other immensely, and it looks real.




Glad to see that the Rob Roy fight seen is getting mentioned more.  It really is one of the greats.



			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> *13th Warrior* - The Holmgang




Totally forgot about this one, but yes it is awesome, along with a few others in 13th Warrior.  My VHS copy is getting grainier and grainier because it's been watched so much.  I need to get a DVD of that someday.

The Four Musketeers is another one I forgot about.

Krieg, I like your taste in authentic sword fights!


----------



## Frostmarrow (Dec 7, 2004)

*I'll be back*
The terminator clears out the police station.


----------



## Thorntangle (Dec 7, 2004)

Another great fight scene along these lines is Bryan Brown vs. the assassin in the move F/X.  This fight pits a trained professional against an ordinary guy, Brown, just trying to survive.  They struggle all over his apartment and Bryan Brown is desperately trying anything, including throwing anything he can get his hands on, books, pots, pans.  This fight has real desperate-adrenaline energy and leaves Brown gasping for breath at the conclusion, eyes wide with terror and rolling crazily, trying to comprehend what just happened.  




			
				reddist said:
			
		

> I saw one just last night I was very impressed with... there is a scene in the middle of the first Bourne movie..Bourne Identity.... when they get back to his apartment and that guy with the SMG busts in through the window.  Once they get to the HtH, I think that fight has some awesome energy. Two men clearly intent on killing each other and nothing is going to stop them.
> 
> -Reddist


----------



## D+1 (Dec 8, 2004)

ohGr said:
			
		

> I'll third the fight from _They Live_; just pure street brawlin' at its finest.



I can't quite consider it as a "best" because it actually seemed interminable to me.  While otherwise seeming to be a good bit of pure, dumb, brute, brawling the pacing of it was HORRIFICALLY slow and a serious road bump in the pacing of the movie overall.


> I'll also third the bank heist shoot-out from _Heat_ and submit the final shoot-out between DeNiro and Pacino at the very end as well; both were very dramatic and intense.



Not IMO.  But has anyone mentioned yet the end of SCARFACE?  Now that's a shootout.


> The mother of all shoot-outs for my money, however, is the saloon gunfight at the end of _Unforgiven_.



No, but it does have a couple great quotes associated with it:
"You just shot an unarmed man!"  "Well then he should have armed himself."
"I don't deserve this.  I was building a house!"


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 8, 2004)

Attack of the Clones:  The battle in the colosseum, up to the Clone army coming to evacuate the remaining Jedi; that, in particular, is one of the most breathtaking scenes I've ever seen.

Matrix Reloaded:  The whole sequence from the Merovingian's house to the Freeway.  Neo toying with the Merovingian's henchmen ("Hrm...if I take all of you on at once, I might get some XP..."), to Morpheus killing the Ghost Twins, to Morpheus' fight with the Agent on the semi.

LotR:  The Two Towers:  The Warg ambush of the Rohanese refugee column.  Not so much the fight itself, but the leadup to it is just wonderful in its intensity.

Inuyasha: Affections Touching Across Time:  The (incredibly one-sided) opening fight between Sesshomaru and Manomaru's minions; they run and attack Sesshomaru, who, with a flick of his whip, rips them apart.  Also, the minions' fights later with Miroku and Sango are nice and dynamic.

Actually, any time Sesshomaru fights, it's really cool; especialy Episode 77, where he 



Spoiler



comes *this* close to flipping out and turning into his wolf-demon form, until the Tenseiga starts to pulse


.

Troy:  Achilles and Hector.  Hector's so outmatched it's not funny.

Most of the fights in any of the Discworld books are REALLY good, as previously mentioned.

Gust Front:  The Battle of Fredericksburg.  If it didn't add in half the book, I'd add in the retreat to the Potomac and First Washington.

The Short Victorious War:  First Hancock.  That remains the best space battle I've read, if only partially because it resembles the Battle of Jutland (as it should've been, had Beatty had a brain).

Brad


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 8, 2004)

The fight in Saving Private Ryan with the Nazi and the one American up in the room...the one with the knife...the one that that jerkwad Upman listened to and then let the Nazi go...

...man, that still pisses me off. Stupid Upman.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 8, 2004)

All of these are good.  I'll add:

The arena fights in Gladiator and any of the mass battles in Braveheart.

I'll also never forget the final showdowns in the last 20 minutes of Angel.  Wes vs. the demon mage, Angel vs Hamilton, etc.

And you can't forget the classic Elvis/JFK vs. Bubba Ho-Tep fight.


----------



## Zulithe (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh boy ... I'll jump in though all the major stuff has already been mentioned multiple times. 

*Dramatic:*
 Anything from Star Wars, esp. the original trilogy saber battles and Obi Wan & Qui Gon vs. Darth Maul in Ep I. Yoda vs. Dooku, while I think it was about as good as it possibly could have been done (all considered) and I don't think it was comical,  I still don't feel it carries the emotional weight the other fights did which is where it suffers.

 The Matrix films ... any fight which takes place within the Matrix itself. +5 coolness points of Morpheus uses his katana

 Brotherhood of the Wolf, esp. the beginning sequence & the final confrontation (that whip-sword was pretty neat)

 Spidey vs. Doc Ock

*Coolness factor alone:*
 Bruce Campbell playing ANYONE fighting ANYTHING.  +5 coolness points if it involves a chainsaw


 I could go on and on :/ I get too wrapped up in these queries so I'll just end here


----------



## tec-9-7 (Dec 9, 2004)

"These Sing-Dings..."
"Chang-Sings"
"They got enemies?"
"Wing-Kong..."
"Who wear red turbans?!?!?!"

I thoroughly enjoyed all the fight scenes in Big Trouble in Little China, but especially the first involving the gangs and the appearance of the Three Storms.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2004)

No love of Errol Flynn on this thread?   Ignorance of youth I suppose.

There are many classic Flynn swordfights but the Final between Him and Guy of Guisbourne at the end of Robin Hood is not only a classic but has been inspirational for many later duals.

I do love several of hte Conan fights in both films.  The fight where he wrestles the evil god is one of my favorites (man defeats deity).

I loved them as a kid, but the boxing fights in all the Rocky films are rediculous.  Better to watch Ali vs. Foreman in the Jungle.  In film, I think the recent 'Ali' is pretty good.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 11, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> No love of Errol Flynn on this thread?   Ignorance of youth I suppose.




It's far more fun to watch Basil Rathbone work so very hard trying NOT to skewer poor frenetic Flynn.


----------



## Aesmael (Dec 11, 2004)

Not a physical battle, but I enjoyed Cnaiur vs. Kellhus in _The Darkness that Comes Before_.

Edit to add, I intend to use this thread as a movie resource for a long time to come. Certainly everything mentioned here I know personally I agree with (e.g. the hundred man battle, and _Balance of Terror_ is one of my favourite episodes of any show)


----------



## kolvar (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow, there are realy a lot good ones mentioned already
There are a few, I do not remember the names from:
- One is a fight in a burning bell-tower, where the hero and the villain swing along the bell-ropes to fight it out.
- some realy great ones in the Three Musketeers with Richard Chamberlain, Oliver Reed etc. (e.g. on the frozen lake) 
- The space battle between the enterprise and an romulan war bird in the original series.
- Mad Madigan vs. Kael in Willow (there is one villain who refuses to fall)
- There is a movie about an american forced to steal a japanese sword from a ninja clan. As live (or movies go), he can not do it and trains with the ninja. At the end of the movie, he defends the honor of "his" clan vs. the enemy in a fight, where he is clearly the less skilled swordsman but fights with everything at hand (e.g. a common stapler). 
- Nearly a fight: Rebells of Liang Chang Po (Spelling?): The hero and a great Swordfighter are evenly matched, and they know it. Therefore they stand on the fields for days, because the one attacking will lose. Impressed me much.
- Robin and Marian: Robin vs. the Sherif. Two old man, who fight for what they believe, who respect each other but still have to kill the other.
- The last of the Mohecans (with Daniel Day Lewis). Nearly every fight scene but especially the last one: quick and final. 

(but for best: Rob Roy, Duell in Episode I, Princess Bride: Inigo-Wesley, Chateau-Fight Matrix II)


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 11, 2004)

The fight between Wayne and Cassandra's father, Mr. Wong in _Wayne's World 2_.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 12, 2004)

Most emotionally gripping fight I remember reading? It has to be the defence of two rivers by the blacksmith and the villagers against the hordes of nasty things in Wheel of Time book 5 (I think it was book 5?) The whitecloak soldiers stood to one side and did nothing, but it brought a lump to my throat when the womenfolk of the village surged forward to fight alongside their husbands in the desperate defence of the village.

One of the least satisfying fights for me was Neo vs the merovingians henchmen. Why didn't he kill any of them? There was one that he stapled the arm to a wall with a sai, but he seemed too coy about finishing off any of them. It looked like he had plenty of time, but he just didn't do it.

Cheers


----------



## ajanders (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm seeing a few things missed that ought not to be...
Best Martial arts:  Iron Monkey  (the one presented by Quentin Tarantino).
First they do wuxia.  Then they do wuxia on top of telephone poles.  Then they do wuxia on top of telephone poles over a lake of burning oil.
Best Tactical thinking:  Enemy at the Gates.  All of it.
Sniping in Stalingrad: it just doesn't get better.
Best "What would happen if we gave a war and EVERYBODY came"  The Battle of Dumai's Wells, from Jordan's Wheel of Time.
All the poor Red Ajah did was kidnap Rand al Thor.  Now they're getting attacked by Aiel.  And other Aes Sedai.  And wolves.  And some other Aiel.  And Ashaman, and now Rand's got loose.  Some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed.
Best Combat Fatigue:  Also from the Wheel of Time: the battle on the Almoth Plain.
Seanchan, Whitecloaks, heroic ghosts, Rand al Thor, and the Dark One.
Min is trying to get an unconscious Rand into cover.  Suddenly a woman rides her horse across the water, shoots a fireball arrow into an enemy ship, and watches as the ship sinks.  Min shrugs and keeps on trying to get Rand into bed.
I've known players with that capacity for focus.  At least, that's what they called it.


----------



## BadMojo (Dec 12, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> One of the least satisfying fights for me was Neo vs the merovingians henchmen. Why didn't he kill any of them? There was one that he stapled the arm to a wall with a sai, but he seemed too coy about finishing off any of them. It looked like he had plenty of time, but he just didn't do it.




I could be remembering this wrong, but I believe he *at least* skewered two of them with swords (looked fatal) and then finish off the last guy with something that looked like a giant spikey iron pineapple on a stick.  That made a satisfying squish.  That's three I can remember (I think).


----------



## Starman (Dec 12, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Most emotionally gripping fight I remember reading? It has to be the defence of two rivers by the blacksmith and the villagers against the hordes of nasty things in Wheel of Time book 5 (I think it was book 5?) The whitecloak soldiers stood to one side and did nothing, but it brought a lump to my throat when the womenfolk of the village surged forward to fight alongside their husbands in the desperate defence of the village.




That was actually at the end of book 4, _The Shadow Rising_. 



			
				ajanders said:
			
		

> Best "What would happen if we gave a war and EVERYBODY came" The Battle of Dumai's Wells, from Jordan's Wheel of Time.
> All the poor Red Ajah did was kidnap Rand al Thor. Now they're getting attacked by Aiel. And other Aes Sedai. And wolves. And some other Aiel. And Ashaman, and now Rand's got loose. Some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed.




I _love _ this scene. There are so many cool parts, Perrin summoning the wolves, the Asha'man making thousands of Aiel heads explode, the Aes Sedai swearing fealty to Rand. Definitely my favorite part in the series so far. 

Starman


----------



## Christopher Lambert (Dec 12, 2004)

Kosh vs Kosh Vader.


----------



## reddist (Dec 13, 2004)

kolvar said:
			
		

> - There is a movie about an american forced to steal a japanese sword from a ninja clan. As live (or movies go), he can not do it and trains with the ninja. At the end of the movie, he defends the honor of "his" clan vs. the enemy in a fight, where he is clearly the less skilled swordsman but fights with everything at hand (e.g. a common stapler).




I SAW this movie!  I think it was called "The Challenge," and the American guy and the head of the "evil" ninja clan duke it out in a cube farm in some office complex?  Yeah, ya know... there was enough cool stuff in that movie for me to remeber it.  That final killing strike was pretty gruesome... 



Spoiler



split clean from head to naval!



I think it starred the same guy from the "Kill Or Be Killed" and "Kill And Kill Again" series?  Who ALSO was in the B-grade martial arts classic "The Iron Circle?"

Tell me I'm not the only one who remembers these....

-Reddist


----------



## Grizpapa (Dec 13, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> No love of Errol Flynn on this thread?   Ignorance of youth I suppose.
> 
> There are many classic Flynn swordfights but the Final between Him and Guy of Guisbourne at the end of Robin Hood is not only a classic but has been inspirational for many later duals.



 Check out post #61, I mentioned that exact fight, a pure classic.


----------



## Thorntangle (Dec 13, 2004)

I remember it.  If I remember correctly, he was extremely unmatched against the BBEG and ended up running around the cubefarm trying to get away.  I thought that the BBEG met his end cutting through a power conduit(!) going into a copy machine.  Zzzzzaapa.  Maybe that was just a goon-level ninja.



			
				reddist said:
			
		

> I SAW this movie!  I think it was called "The Challenge," and the American guy and the head of the "evil" ninja clan duke it out in a cube farm in some office complex?  Yeah, ya know... there was enough cool stuff in that movie for me to remeber it.  That final killing strike was pretty gruesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rbingham2000 (Dec 23, 2004)

Throwing in my votes for:

FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING
- The Fellowship vs. the Orcs and the CAVE TROLL in Moria.
- Boromir's final stand
- Aragorn vs. Lurtz

THE TWO TOWERS
- Gandalf vs. the Balrog
- Battle with Orcs and Wargs on the road to Helm's Deep
- The Battle of Helm's Deep

THE KILLER
- The restaurant shootout
- The beach house shootout
- The church shootout

THE WILD BUNCH
- The first shootout
- The Last Stand of the Wild Bunch

THE MATRIX
- Neo vs. Morpheus
- The Government Lobby Shootout
- Neo vs. Smith in the Subway

CROUCHING TIGER HIDDEN DRAGON
- Jen Yu vs the tavern thugs
- Yu Shu Lien with a roomful of weapons vs Jen Yu with Green Destiny

THE BOONDOCK SAINTS
- The hotel shootout
- The Saints and Rocco vs. IL DUCE


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 23, 2004)

If it hasn't already been mentioned: The final showdown between Tommy Lee Jones and Benicio Del Toro in Hunted. Absolutely brutal.

Lam Ching Ying and Yuen Biao have some wonderful stuff in The Prodigal Son. Virtually anything with Donnie Yen and/or Jet Li is top shelf. In comparison, the so-called wonderful fight scenes in, for example, The Matrix movies are a mess of jerky close ups and green screen shenanigans.

For mass marital arts mayhem, can anything beat Big Trouble in Little China? I think not.


----------



## Brakkart (Dec 23, 2004)

Okay my fave fight scenes:

Inigo Montoya vs Wesley in The Princess Bride
Babylon 5 and Renegade Ships vs Earthforce in B5 episode Severed Dreams
The Corridor Fight in Equilibrium (1 guy with pistols vs 40 guys with automatic rifles, nuff said!)
Achilles vs Hector in Troy
Hector vs Ajax in Troy
The Battle of Helm's Deep in LotR: The Two Towers
The Battle in Balin's Tomb in LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring
Wolverine vs Mystique in X-Men
Conan & Subotai vs Doom's Minions in Conan the Barbarian
Mina vs Dorian Grey in League of Extraordinary Gentlemen ("We'll be at this all day!")
The Beach Landing in Saving Private Ryan
The Army of Light vs The Shadows in B5 episode Shadow Dancing ("Everyone else... Break and attack!")


----------



## mmu1 (Dec 24, 2004)

In no particular order:

1. The last shootout in LA Confidential

2. The final fight in Rob Roy.

3. The apartment fight in Bourne Identity.

4. The lobby gunfight in the Matrix.


----------



## Thotas (Dec 28, 2004)

I still laugh when I watch the battle over the bean curd in "Wing Chun" with Michelle Yeoh.  It's crazy, but it's fun.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 30, 2004)

Grizpapa said:
			
		

> johnsemlak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooops, sorry.  

Definitely a pure classic.  Actors in those days were better fencers.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 30, 2004)

The horse chase in _The Mask of Zorro_.

And to a lesser extent, the fight in the map room and the fight in the barracks.

-Hyp.


----------



## WmRAllen67 (Jan 1, 2005)

*For the Kaiju fans in the crowd*

Gamera v. Gaos in the beginning of Gamera: Revenge of Iris


----------



## talinthas (Jan 2, 2005)

definately the first fight in Hero, in the rain at the go building.  It was a perfect meld of music and skill and mysticism. 

 But now that i think of it, certainly those battles in Wheel of Time are awesome.  Pretty much all of them.  The battle at Dumai's Well, the battles in Fires of Heaven, the battles against the Seanchan in book2, and on and on.

 Jordan may have transparent characters and hack writing, but the man tells a fight better than anyone else.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jan 2, 2005)

Lessee. 

The duel between Optimus Prime and Megatron in the Transformers Movie. 

The final encounter between Depth Charge and Rampage in Beast Wars.

Here's 3 from Deadly China Hero aka Last Hero in China (with Jet Li)
Wong Fei Hong (Jet Li) vs. the High Priest
Wong's disciples vs. the High Priest
Chicken Fu vs. Centipede Fu, which leads up to Wong Fei Hong's final battle (with his No Shadow Kick being neutralized).

Lupin and Jigan vs the armor clad 'ninjas' in Castle of Cagliostro (which ended up in a video game)

A few from Kiss of the Dragon:
Jet Li vs the martial arts class
Jet Li vs the twins in the cube farm

For some Chan-tastic fights, how about:
the warehouse brawl in Violence in Vancouver, er, Rumble in the Bronx
the fight with the 'chicks in leather' in Armor of God
the Street Fighter (yup, Jackie as Chun Li) and 'dance fu' fights from City Hunter
the ladder fight in First Strike
the mall scene in Police Story

Indiana vs the swordsman in Raiders of the Lost Ark

The 3 gunfights in Hard Boiled (teahouse, chop shop and hospital)

Ash vs Deadite Ash and the Deadites in Army of Darkness


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 2, 2005)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> Jet Li vs the martial arts class
> Jet Li vs the twins in the cube farm
> 
> the ladder fight in First Strike
> ...




Hell, yes 

But I can't believe you included the Street Fighter sequence in City Hunter 

-Hyp.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jan 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hell, yes
> 
> But I can't believe you included the Street Fighter sequence in City Hunter
> 
> -Hyp.




Jackie was closer to the source material than the Street Fighter movie tho it had Cammy (Can't get her out of my head but I ain't doing the loco-motion).   

*ahem* Speaking of fighting games:

Mortal Kombat had a few good ones like Johnny, Lui and Sonya vs the mooks, Lui Kang vs Reptile (the Subzero one was good too) and Johnny Cage vs Scorpion, mainly because they're all over the place.

Now if they made a (faithful) live action version of the Tekken series...


----------



## Richards (Jan 3, 2005)

Ralphie vs. Scott Farkus in "A Christmas Story."  

Johnathan


----------



## R-Hero (Jan 3, 2005)

Swoop109 said:
			
		

> For pure, straight, beating the crap out of each other, no fight is better then the alley brawl from John Carpenter's _They Live_.
> No fancy martial arts moves, no super heroic recoveries, no highly skilled combat trained veterans. Just two guys doing the best with whatever is on hand and trying to put as much hurt as possible on the other guy.




Make that two votes for 'They Live'
Just about the time a standard hollywood fight scene would be over, Roddy Piper or David Keith would start up again.  (I love the fight scenes when the 'hero' gets as good as he gives.)  All over a pair of sunglasses..

Men in Black when Will Smith confronts the 'bug' with the fire while Tommy Lee Jones is trying to retreive his weapon.  Big talk, Bug throws punch, Smith flies several feet.. 

Vampires vs Blade. Sever allergic reaction to silver, very cool effects.


----------



## feydras (Jan 4, 2005)

My personal favorite fight of all time is the big gunfight in the begining of Desperado.  Mixed with the narration of Steve Buscemi's character the scene is priceless.  The scene, a little later when they kill the knife thrower is pretty cool as well.  From there the movie sputters off.

I also liked the shoot outs in Tombstone.

- feydras


----------



## Starman (Jan 4, 2005)

I recently reread _The Gunslinger _ by Stephen King and I remembered how frickin' cool the scene was where Roland fights and guns down _every single person _ in the the town of Tull. Very cool fight.

Starman


----------

